# Where to get a team harness/cart/wagon?



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 3, 2011)

I've got a pair of geldings I really want to get hooked as a team, I was wondering where you all get your team equipment? I live in Sagle, Idaho, which is the northern part of Idaho. Have any of you ever made a team cart/wagon yourselves? If so, how'd you go about it?

Thanks!


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you drive a single horse?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on what you're going to be doing with it. If all you want is to drive a pair for fun and recreation, you can get decent work-style pair harnesses many places or convert two single harnesses. If you were aiming for competition in the breed ring, local fairs, combined driving events or pleasure driving shows you'd need to be much more selective in what you purchased so as to be "appropriate."

Leia


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 3, 2011)

I have driven single before, not with these particular horses but I have done it.

I have access to a single cart and can drive them single until I get all the team equipment.

For now, and probably for a while I'll be driving just for fun, but wouldn't mind having something nice enough to drive in parades/fairs and a couple open show classes just for fun. But nothing fancy like for big shows or anything.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 3, 2011)

Lil said:


> I have driven single before, not with these particular horses but I have done it. I have access to a single cart and can drive them single until I get all the team equipment.


Pair horses should really be solid as singles first before attempting to put them together as a pair. And the driver should be well-versed in driving a single as well. Driving more than one horse is much more complicated than driving a single. It's not my purpose to be "discouraging", but I do have to be practical based on accepted practices in the carriage community. Most drivers start with a single to gain experience, and then "move up through the ranks" after a few years.

You will need a four-wheeled vehicle with a pair. I haven't looked into where to get mini vehicles since we build our own, but there is a lot of engineering to it, so I wouldn't recommend it for the average person. I have heard of too many wrecks with "homemade" vehicles.

The best thing to do is get a coach that can help you determine what would be good for your particular pair. Some harnesses may work better for some vehicles than others. The drivingpairs.com website is another VERY good resource for those who are considering driving multiple horses.

Myrna


----------



## keely2682 (Mar 4, 2011)

> Pair horses *should really be solid as singles first* before attempting to put them together as a pair. And the driver should be well-versed in driving a single as well. Driving more than one horse is much more complicated than driving a single


I agree!!!






Thank God my boys are so well broke and have such good voice commands on them.

I could have had catastrophic accidents trying to hook them up together, especially not knowing what I'm doing.

The fact that my boys will come to a screeching stop and stand still on command has been priceless in this endeavor.

I think I am an experienced and accomplished single driver.

I've been driving for over 10 years.

I've broken dozens of horses to drive (both big and minis).

In spite of this, putting my 2 together has been a huge challenge.

A coach would have helped tremendously but I have been unable to find anyone locally.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 4, 2011)

keely2682 said:


> In spite of this, putting my 2 together has been a huge challenge.
> 
> A coach would have helped tremendously but I have been unable to find anyone locally.


If you are in Florida, you are in practically driving heaven! Here is the contact info for the FL ADS club, and this is the time of year that they are really active!

*Florida Whips*

PO Box 183

Parrish, FL 34219

Phone: (941) 776-1244

Web Site: http://www.flawhips.org

Primary Contact: Mary De Greef

I bet somebody in that club knows someone accomplished in pair driving. For crying out loud, you have Chester Weber! (not that he would probably give beginner lessons...



) Yes, you may have to drive a couple hours, but it is worth it for a lesson or two to make sure you don't kill yourself!





Myrna


----------

